# electric assist bike cart combo, help!



## sparhawk817 (Sep 8, 2012)

i have a variety of motors(from assorted powertools, lawnmowers and drills etc), two sets of wheels and an old mountain bike(counted in the wheels), and i'm planning on building it with the same general design as this: http://www.popsci.com/diy/article/20...-style-bicycle i need help on mounting the motor, doing the gears, and what kind of battery i should use. some of the motors are dc and others are ac, so i was planning on using a trickle converter for the ac ones, and a dimmer switch for speed control(it works with a standard outlet, but if i have to buy a speed control i will), and i'd obviously need to buy a speed control if i'm using a dc motor cuz of how dimmers work and all. it's important that i can pedal as well because most likely none of them will be fast or strong enough to push me from a standstill, is there any way i can use one wheel for both the foot pedals and the motor, without switching from one to the other, so i could use both at the same time? like a dual ratchet thing? i'll post more in depth details later this month, i have access to a small mig welder, and can buy some supplies, but don't want to spend a ton of money.


----------

